# Old School Crunch DSVU indash preamp 3-way xover ULTRA RARE tru-gain VU meter



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Old School Crunch DSVU indash preamp 3-way xover ULTRA RARE tru-gain VU meter On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-Crunch-DSVU-indash-preamp-3-way-xover-ULTRA-RARE-tru-gain-VU-meter/254607463107?


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like there were 2 different types.


----------

